# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Exceptions ?

## swiftnoise

When playing D3 with HUD sometimes i see on the bottom left it will say exceptions. What does this mean and is it normal to have some? if not what should i do'/? always seems to run fine (from what i know, very little) but im curious to learn more about this program.

----------


## MrOne

Normaly when u have exceptions and TH still work than no problem but best way is to see what is in THUD_Folder\logs\exceptions.txt because the problem may be some plugin or corner case (sporadical) problem with memory read.
In second case, create a topic and paste the content of the log

----------


## Stormreaver

Open your *TurboHud* folder.
Open *Logs* folder.
Open *exceptions.txt* with a text editor like Notepad++.

You will see a list of errors. Copy and paste the full text list into Hastebin and post your paste link here.

You can ignore "array" errors, which are harmless for the most part.

----------


## SeaDragon

It could also be a TTS error

----------


## cash902

im having an exception error. heres the hastebin

hastebin

----------


## cash902

> Open your *TurboHud* folder.
> Open *Logs* folder.
> Open *exceptions.txt* with a text editor like Notepad++.
> 
> You will see a list of errors. Copy and paste the full text list into Hastebin and post your paste link here.
> 
> You can ignore "array" errors, which are harmless for the most part.



This is my exception error with hastebin. Also Monsters not showing on the minimap.

hastebin

----------

